# New Look 785 Huez RS



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Look 785 Huez climbers’ bike weighs just 5.9kg | Cyclist


Claimed: 730gr frame, 280gr fork


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

tranzformer said:


> Look 785 Huez climbers’ bike weighs just 5.9kg | Cyclist
> 
> 
> Claimed: 730gr frame, 280gr fork


yeah looks nice and I guess some will like the lack of integration Look have been doing. I see they were using them the other day in TdF


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I know I've said this about a million times now, probably not on this board though. But...

"oh look, another copy of the R-series."

Been saying that about bikes like this since the Cervelo R-series came out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2017)

MMsRepBike said:


> I know I've said this about a million times now, probably not on this board though. But...
> 
> "oh look, another copy of the R-series."
> 
> Been saying that about bikes like this since the Cervelo R-series came out.


And yet I'd never consider buying a Cervelo. I'm still happy with my 566, my first carbon bike, but the models with all of the integration were a turn-off. The 785, if the lifetime warranty is worth anything, has my attention.


----------

